# Ash eating dog!!



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

What is up with my Dog. Everytime I smoke a pipe she sits there and waits for me to knock out some ash so she can lick it up. Yuck!! Anyone else have a dog that does this??


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No, but I have a cat who is really, really impressed with my sloppy smoke rings.


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

Whenever my neighbour is away and her dog stays with us, once he sees me filling my pipe, there's no way he would leave the room.. He joins me on the couch, relaxes and is very grateful (rather then sneezing) when I blow some smoke towards his nose!
I suppose this is due to the fact that my neighbour is cig smoker and also smokes in the house, so the dog is nic addict...


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You are joking right--you really don't blow smoke in your animal's face --Do You?


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> You are joking right--you really don't blow smoke in your animal's face --Do You?


I only smoke outside and the dog will see me dump some ash on the ground and she comes running over and starts licking up the ash. Yuck


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ashes...hmmmmm, not bad considering some of the things I've seen my basset hound lick up off the ground.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

pipemike said:


> I only smoke outside and the dog will see me dump some ash on the ground and she comes running over and starts licking up the ash. Yuck


Now all you need is to have your dog eat your used pipe cleaners! 

Does your dog prefer ashes from any particular blend or style? Is she strictly a virginia dog or does she foray into latakia or aromatics?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Is she strictly a virginia dog or does she foray into latakia or aromatics?


:laugh:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

At least its not eating poop


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> You are joking right--you really don't blow smoke in your animal's face --Do You?


No, I don't blow smoke into MY animal's face
I blow it into MY NEIGHBOUr animal's face!

Only little, and that's only because he relaxes that way, otherwise it is very evident that the dog is stressed without his owner, and with nicotine-induced nervousness.. :bowl:

My dog is not much of a smoker, so i do not treat him with smoke lol
The neighbour's dog chooses to stay late and have a pipe with me..
It's all down to choices, no pressure...


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Ashes...hmmmmm, not bad considering some of the things I've seen my basset hound lick up off the ground.


Dude! Clip those nails man!! LOL


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a constant nail clipping battle with the beast. He has the fastest growing nails of any K9 I've ever seen! And of course, he hates to have them clipped! I think he's going for the look that chinese aristocrats sported...long nails showed they didn't have to do any manual work.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> long nails showed they didn't have to do any manual work.
> [/IMG]


Ahh....so he's trying to portray his elevated status in society (or in the home), as being above you then??.....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

You betcha! He's already clearly established that. Just ask the wife. Besides, I'm the one who follows him around picking up his poop. If that doesn't show who has the higher status, I don't know who does!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> You betcha! He's already clearly established that. Just ask the wife. Besides, I'm the one who follows him around picking up his poop. If that doesn't show who has the higher status, I don't know who does!


LMAO!! That's true.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Pypkius said:


> I suppose this is due to the fact that my neighbour is cig smoker and also smokes in the house, so the dog is nic addict...


I hadn't thought about this in years, but back in the '80s (when we still thought microwave ovens were really cool) my boss had a dog who was a...nicotine hound. Everyone in her family had quit, and this dog was jonesing bad. We were working on a writing project at her house, and she let me smoke while we worked. I had to empty the ashtray after each cigarette or the dog would slurp up the damned thing. As it was, the dog never left my side the whole time I was there.


----------



## pipemike (Aug 24, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Now all you need is to have your dog eat your used pipe cleaners!
> 
> Does your dog prefer ashes from any particular blend or style? Is she strictly a virginia dog or does she foray into latakia or aromatics?


My Tobacco selection is limited but so far she likes them all. Everything.

Squadron Leader 
CB Gold
CB Cherry
Old Gowrie


----------

